# Ready to buy a doe



## VeggieGoat (Jan 17, 2018)

Last year i bought a Nigerian dwarf buck and wether, now im ready to buy a doe. I want to read others thoughts on this. How should I go about bringing a doe home and having her be happy. I was thinking of buying a doe that's one years old or close to it. I would like to breed her this year and have a kid. I want to keep the first baby (so if it's a boy he will become a wether) . I do have two pens set up and the pens are side by side... which right now we have the access open so the boys go from pen to pen. Can I put the doe in with the buck and wether now? Or Does she need her own pen with a wether buddy?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She needs her own pen with a buddy.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

If the doe is old enough to breed, in my opinion the three can all live together for the time being. You will want to pay VERY close attention to them to note a breeding date (their behavior will be different for a couple days when she is in heat.) However, the buck will need to be separated when the doe is about 4 months pregnant as the buck can harass and mount her endlessly and even cause miscarriage. I would recommend moving the buck & wether to the adjacent pen at that time and seeing how the doe reacts. Some goats do fine with the herd just adjacent, and others do not like even that small separation at all (rightly so, since they are herd animals.) So basically, I think you could pull it off, if your pens each have a good shelter and are right next to each other and the doe is a year or more. 

With ALL that being said... I find it very difficult to introduce a single new goat to an established "herd" - goats can be ridiculously exclusive and will bully a new one hard. Any chance you can purchase two does from the same farm and plan to sell the kids?

P.S. you mentioned you would like to keep the first kid - but please note you are highly likely to have more than one kid! twins are most likely - but triplets, quads, quints, etc. can happen!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good advice.


----------



## VeggieGoat (Jan 17, 2018)

SalteyLove said:


> If the doe is old enough to breed, in my opinion the three can all live together for the time being. You will want to pay VERY close attention to them to note a breeding date (their behavior will be different for a couple days when she is in heat.) However, the buck will need to be separated when the doe is about 4 months pregnant as the buck can harass and mount her endlessly and even cause miscarriage. I would recommend moving the buck & wether to the adjacent pen at that time and seeing how the doe reacts. Some goats do fine with the herd just adjacent, and others do not like even that small separation at all (rightly so, since they are herd animals.) So basically, I think you could pull it off, if your pens each have a good shelter and are right next to each other and the doe is a year or more.
> 
> With ALL that being said... I find it very difficult to introduce a single new goat to an established "herd" - goats can be ridiculously exclusive and will bully a new one hard. Any chance you can purchase two does from the same farm and plan to sell the kids?
> 
> P.S. you mentioned you would like to keep the first kid - but please note you are highly likely to have more than one kid! twins are most likely - but triplets, quads, quints, etc. can happen!


Thanks so much for the reply  not sure if we can pull off on buying 2 does but maybe we could get a momma and baby wether or a doe and a wether of no relation. 
I know does can have more than one but our buck was the only kid born by his mom. I thought it would be nice to keep the boy but maybe we will have 3 wethers. So many decisions!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

If you mainly want pets (3 wethers are a lot of wethers, that is what made me think pets) there is no real reason to buy a doe. Wethers are cheaper, and make the best pets (in general)


----------



## VeggieGoat (Jan 17, 2018)

We want to have milk. Unfortunately i live in a state that does not sell raw milk.. I would have to enter a program and pay for an animals care and board, etc to get it.


----------



## VeggieGoat (Jan 17, 2018)

1. How would I know the doe is registered? I've been looking at does on farm websites and the dams and sires names are listed and at the end are lettters and numbers.
2. I did some searching last night and it seems if a doe has just been bred it's good to wait a year or almost a year to breed her right?
3. Can black goats have a lower copper level? or is a black goat like any other colored goat?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

1. I believe that the letters and numbers are indications of registration. The person you are buying from should tell you.

2. I'm uncertain exactly what you are asking, but a doe should only be bred once a year or once every other year.

3. Copper needs vary on an individual base. It is possible you will have a black doe that needs less copper than another doe, but not because it is black.


----------



## VeggieGoat (Jan 17, 2018)

mariarose said:


> 1. I believe that the letters and numbers are indications of registration. The person you are buying from should tell you.
> 
> 2. I'm uncertain exactly what you are asking, but a doe should only be bred once a year or once every other year.
> 
> 3. Copper needs vary on an individual base. It is possible you will have a black doe that needs less copper than another doe, but not because it is black.


Thanks so much  I will probably have more questions as I keep looking!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

1. How would I know the doe is registered? I've been looking at does on farm websites and the dams and sires names are listed and at the end are lettters and numbers. Ask the breeder, they will tell you. If you buy a registered or registerable goat, never leave without the registration paper or the application for registration.
2. I did some searching last night and it seems if a doe has just been bred it's good to wait a year or almost a year to breed her right? Once a year is best to breed her and have babies. She must be able to dry off(udder) for a while and get her body in shape before the next kidding time. 
3. Can black goats have a lower copper level? or is a black goat like any other colored goat? Not necessary. 
Goats need loose salt and minerals free choice with copper and selenium. All goats who do not get enough will show signs and will have to be given a copper bolus. Black goats show copper signs better though through hair color change.


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

By the way, the doe’s genes determine the number of kids you get, not your buck. The buck determines gender. In other words, if you were assuming you will only get one baby because your buck was a single, that is false. You can guess how many to expect by whether or not the doe was a single, twin, triplet, etc, though it is not a guarantee.


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

VeggieGoat said:


> I've been looking at does on farm websites and the dams and sires names are listed and at the end are lettters and numbers.


It's also possible you might be seeing milk or show awards, or linear appraisal denotations. If you post some that you're looking at, I (or someone else here) would be happy to help you "decode" what you see. I do remember it being quite overwhelming at first!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Yes, I forgot about that stuff. Good Catch!


----------



## VeggieGoat (Jan 17, 2018)

Kath G. said:


> It's also possible you might be seeing milk or show awards, or linear appraisal denotations. If you post some that you're looking at, I (or someone else here) would be happy to help you "decode" what you see. I do remember it being quite overwhelming at first!


We are looking at picking up 2 does this weekend. The lady said they are registered with one of the memberships.. I can't remember which one off the top of my head... but they have papers.


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

Awesome! Congratulations!! Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Yes. Pictures or it didn't happen! Yay!


----------



## VeggieGoat (Jan 17, 2018)

These are my boys. Had them almost a year now!
One doe will be cream colored and the other is white. Super excited to add them but scared of the breeding and kidding but looking forward to milking!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Oh my goodness. The one is so sweet and curious. The other one is SO studly. Like not even "Look at me." More like, "I'm so cool, that if you don't look at me then it's your loss"


----------



## VeggieGoat (Jan 17, 2018)

thank you


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## VeggieGoat (Jan 17, 2018)

Here are the does we got! We got them on Sunday. 
They walked around their pen on Sunday and then stayed in their house mostly Monday. Tuesday they stayed mostly in their house again. Since it was nice and sunny yesterday we took them out.. I couldn't coax them with food to come out of their house. Finally after some time I got the older one out and the younger followed. We walked them around the property but they seemed scared and unsure. So a lot of time we just stood and looked. I guess they were taking it all in. We let our boys out but they didn't even bat an eye at the does and took off but the does wanted to go to where they were and bleating. 
Any ideas on how to make them feel more at home? I do not want them to be in the house all day and to be scared of us . I also noted they hardly ate any hay. Which we got some hay from their previous owner so it's not new.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Aw, how sweet they are. Yes, the picture shows them being uncertain.

Time will do its healing thing. You can help by not acting all concerned. If you do, that will tell them that they are right and there is something to be concerned about. Just act like everything is just fine and that you are happy. Don't make up for them not eating hay by giving them more concentrates. They are not interchangeable. When they are hungry enough, they will eat, especially since you were wise and brought food from home.

Good luck, they are lovely.


----------



## VeggieGoat (Jan 17, 2018)

mariarose said:


> Aw, how sweet they are. Yes, the picture shows them being uncertain.
> 
> Time will do its healing thing. You can help by not acting all concerned. If you do, that will tell them that they are right and there is something to be concerned about. Just act like everything is just fine and that you are happy. Don't make up for them not eating hay by giving them more concentrates. They are not interchangeable. When they are hungry enough, they will eat, especially since you were wise and brought food from home.
> 
> Good luck, they are lovely.


Thanks. Do u think I should take them out of the pen or just let them be?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

"Begin as you mean to go on"

It's an old proverb, but still a good bit of advice I think. Act now as you mean to act later. If they are spending too much time in their shelter, then it would be good on nice days to block shelter access so they can get used to the sights, sounds, smells that are their new home, and yet not be overwhelmed by too much attention. If you mean to keep bringing them out of the pen on a regular basis, then keep doing that.

If you do block shelter access, be certain they do not get too hot or too cold. We don't want them hiding, but we don't want them suffering either.

If I am not understanding your set up, then explain and I'll try again. Because my set up is different, and we may not be communicating what we mean.


----------



## VeggieGoat (Jan 17, 2018)

mariarose said:


> "Begin as you mean to go on"
> 
> It's an old proverb, but still a good bit of advice I think. Act now as you mean to act later. If they are spending too much time in their shelter, then it would be good on nice days to block shelter access so they can get used to the sights, sounds, smells that are their new home, and yet not be overwhelmed by too much attention. If you mean to keep bringing them out of the pen on a regular basis, then keep doing that.
> 
> ...


Ok. I get what you are saying we want to treat them like the boys so will keep bringing them out . 
I did see the older doe walking around the pen some this morning.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

You are doing great. Adults do not do as well with change as kids do. It'll be fine and all this is normal.


----------



## VeggieGoat (Jan 17, 2018)

Thanks! Im glad that I got 2 does from the same herd.


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

@mariarose had great advice for you, she wouldn't steer you wrong. We usually keep new animals in small quarters, in order to keep a close eye on them and also to spend time with them in close proximity. We'll do things like setting up a chair and reading books out loud; we'll come stocked with maple leaves or cheerios in our pockets, so that if (really, when) someone is brave enough to explore us, we have rewards for them.

They're lovely! Congratulations!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Kath, you have such lovely caring spirit toward your goats.


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

aww.... thanks!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

@VeggieGoat Everything @Kath G. said is good, if you have the time and the weather to do it. Just be sure you keep it casual, not over concerned and not "grabby" like you want to get them. They are prey, and they know it. Keep it light, casual, normal. It'll be great.


----------



## VeggieGoat (Jan 17, 2018)

Thanks everyone  can't wait to go out. We have another warm sunny day today!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very good advice, cannot add more.

Things will be OK.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

VeggieGoat said:


> Thanks. Do u think I should take them out of the pen or just let them be?


We are new goat humans too. We got two four month olds from one person and a bred doe from another. Because that is how we could afford more than one right now... the two were crazy cheap amd not registered a d the doe was more normally priced for a registered doe. Anyhoo.... we got them two days apart.... we did pretty much like @Kath G. said.... we did chores and normal stuff in the pen (they are with our turkeys but have their own room in the small barn) but we went and sat in their stall a lot with them just talkin and sittin and talkin to our silly turkey ladies as they came to visit and tell us of their days lol! They all were curious of us and we had treats hidden. Grace our doe... is a treat monger! She will nag nag nag til she has fiinally decided after ten minute of searchin every orafice you have that there are no more treats. Then she just stands to get her lovin.... and if you dont have one hand movin on jer she will let you know for sure you are so not doin it right. Brat! They all did stay in their room a lot the first few days just watchin things. Then after a few days they ventured out a lil more each day as they were comfortable doin. Now after three weeks here they are all over the pen we have for them and they dont go run back into their room when the dogs come up anymore because they know they are safe from the meanie slob mongers lol! They hear our voices as we come into the pen and they are up in the group with the turkeys lookin for their treats or loves. Just watch them for cues as to how much they are ready to be handled or not or if they are comfortable bein in or out. They will eventually feel comfortable all over their space.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Did the breeder say her Nigerians were bred for milk production and ease of milking or are they bred for pets? A lot of Nigerians are bred for pets, with very little care going to their udders, teat size and milk production. You may get does with tiny, hard to milk teats and very low milk production. I am hoping that the breeder sold you what you need, not what she/he wanted to get rid of.


----------



## VeggieGoat (Jan 17, 2018)

Sfgwife said:


> We are new goat humans too. We got two four month olds from one person and a bred doe from another. Because that is how we could afford more than one right now... the two were crazy cheap amd not registered a d the doe was more normally priced for a registered doe. Anyhoo.... we got them two days apart.... we did pretty much like @Kath G. said.... we did chores and normal stuff in the pen (they are with our turkeys but have their own room in the small barn) but we went and sat in their stall a lot with them just talkin and sittin and talkin to our silly turkey ladies as they came to visit and tell us of their days lol! They all were curious of us and we had treats hidden. Grace our doe... is a treat monger! She will nag nag nag til she has fiinally decided after ten minute of searchin every orafice you have that there are no more treats. Then she just stands to get her lovin.... and if you dont have one hand movin on jer she will let you know for sure you are so not doin it right. Brat! They all did stay in their room a lot the first few days just watchin things. Then after a few days they ventured out a lil more each day as they were comfortable doin. Now after three weeks here they are all over the pen we have for them and they dont go run back into their room when the dogs come up anymore because they know they are safe from the meanie slob mongers lol! They hear our voices as we come into the pen and they are up in the group with the turkeys lookin for their treats or loves. Just watch them for cues as to how much they are ready to be handled or not or if they are comfortable bein in or out. They will eventually feel comfortable all over their space.


We are finally at the point where we go into their pen and they don't rush back into their house. Our older doe will eat from our hand but the younger one won't and is still skittish. They don't care for pets but if I'm close by I can pet the older one. It's work in progress but I know they will come around 
Did u just buy your goats?


----------



## VeggieGoat (Jan 17, 2018)

lottsagoats1 said:


> Did the breeder say her Nigerians were bred for milk production and ease of milking or are they bred for pets? A lot of Nigerians are bred for pets, with very little care going to their udders, teat size and milk production. You may get does with tiny, hard to milk teats and very low milk production. I am hoping that the breeder sold you what you need, not what she/he wanted to get rid of.


That's something I'm afraid of.. not being able to milk the goat because of teat or other issue. The does we got.. the older one kidded in October (we won't breed her until next year) but the owner said she kidded fine but the kid would only use one side of the utter so they milked the other side. I'm hoping that won't be a problem since we plan to milk . The younger doe has never been bred so hasn't been milked. We will breed her in a few months . I'm not sure what to expect since I have never milked before.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

VeggieGoat said:


> I'm not sure what to expect since I have never milked before.


You might like to follow this thread

https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/when-to-start-milking-how-to-separate-kids.195988/#post-2105817


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

VeggieGoat said:


> We are finally at the point where we go into their pen and they don't rush back into their house. Our older doe will eat from our hand but the younger one won't and is still skittish. They don't care for pets but if I'm close by I can pet the older one. It's work in progress but I know they will come around
> Did u just buy your goats?


We did three weeks ago. . Just go sit in the closed house and ignore them. They will be curious of you.


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

VeggieGoat said:


> That's something I'm afraid of.. not being able to milk the goat because of teat or other issue.


Teat size is an issue that anyone interested in Nigerians or any other mini-breed should be asking their breeder about, as teat size and placement are strongly hereditary. Other breeds can have mini-teats too but they're not nearly so prevalent as in the Mini breeds.

Bottom line: if you're thinking about purchasing goats from someone, ask to milk some of the goats at that breeder's farm, ideally that adult goat or a close relative of babies you're thinking about. It's not always possible, but many times it is. If the breeder is too busy, or deflects your request without a reasonable explanation, keep looking.


----------

